# Canadian 1x Week extended



## zephyr17 (Aug 17, 2021)

Since I am ticketed in March 2022, I am getting email advisories from VIA. I just got one this morning that 1x weekly service will continue past the previously announced date of October 15th and onboard restrictions will continue.

Glad I pulled the plug on my 11/1 trip and hope onboard amenities are back in March.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Aug 18, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> Glad I pulled the plug on my 11/1 trip and hope onboard amenities are back in March.



Encouraging news for you, I think. Normality as in 2019 is not returning soon, I think. But, as our experience with the virus progresses, Companies (and we) will learn how to adapt and will again provide services close to, if not quite the same, as in yesteryear. That's my hope.


----------



## Urban Sky (Oct 19, 2021)

Full service resumption of the Canadian has been announced for May 2022:







As Demand Continues to Progress VIA Rail Announces the Final Phase of Its Gradual Service Resumption Plan


/CNW Telbec/ - VIA Rail Canada (VIA Rail) is pleased to announce the final phase of its gradual service resumption plan with new frequencies being added...




www.newswire.ca


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 19, 2021)

Glad I scheduled my March trip using the current frequency, even though the 2nd was in ReserVia and was bookable when I made my reservations.


----------



## riderails (Oct 22, 2021)

Took 3 TOR-VAN trips in "good ole days." Just which amenities and services remain fallow?


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 22, 2021)

riderails said:


> Took 3 TOR-VAN trips in "good ole days." Just which amenities and services remain fallow?


Well, they reopened the domes and lounges with "limited capacity" a few weeks ago. Until then you apparently pretty much could not leave your accommodation except for dinner service. The diner is resuming the regular menu that changes each day.

Prestige Class isn't operating yet, but would not be missed by me.

It wasn't clear to me in the announcement about returning to "full service" in May whether or not the summer only Edmonton turn (trains 3&4) would resume as the "third" frequency.


----------



## Urban Sky (Oct 22, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> It wasn't clear to me in the announcement about returning to "full service" in May whether or not the summer only Edmonton turn (trains 3&4) would resume as the "third" frequency.


The current Service Status page seems to explicitly refer to trains 3 and 4:


> Additional weekly round trips will be introduced between Vancouver and Toronto *and between Vancouver and Edmonton* in May 2022. The dates that these new departures will begin operating will be communicated once they have been determined. Prestige Class has been suspended until November 15, 2021.







__





Train service status | VIA Rail


Restez au courant des dernières mises à jour et de l'état du service des trains sur l'ensemble de notre réseau.




www.viarail.ca


----------



## TheMalahat (Oct 23, 2021)

Sigh. I had four trips cancelled by this announcement. Did promptly receive a refund in fairness to Via. 

And I lacked confidence in Via anyways, so I had backup flights booked.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Oct 23, 2021)

My entire life, I wanted to ride on the Canadian. And it happened, and happened again. I am very glad to have done it.


----------

